# Breeder Rat Food



## RobbHughes (Mar 11, 2012)

Okay, so I know this question has been asked hundreds of times.... but what is the cheapest complete food I can feed to my breeder rats? I'm currently using [email protected] Rat Nuggets, but it's really expensive even with my 20% discount.

The only 2 stores I have nearby are '[email protected]' and 'Farm & Pet Place'. I live in north wales, not many places to shop round here. :lol2:

Could someone please point out which food would be best from either of these two stores?

Here are the two I'm currently considering....

Marriage Sow Cubes 20Kg

The sow pellets seem to be the best I can find and is really good value for money...

Country Valu Beef Flavour Complete Working Dog Food 15kg | Pets at Home

Then there's this low quality dog food, which has the least protein in the store (18%).

The Pets At Home store is on my doorstep and I can get 20% discount, so if there is not much difference I will probably just use the dog food. 

Anyway, any advice or comments would be highly appreciated as I have half a bag of Rat Nuggets left so need to buy some more food soon.


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Sow rolls/pencils you will get a lot of waste with rats, I used to use dr johns silver dog food, (no longer do rats, still do mice and multis) that was 18% and chicken flavoured, tried others they didn't take to anything but chicken flavour in any dried food. Never seen it at [email protected], local feed suppliers will still beat [email protected] on price just depends how close one is to you. A decent working dog food should do, try small bags or the ones you get get hold of, one tub on one and compare.


----------



## RobbHughes (Mar 11, 2012)

My local [email protected] doesn't have much to choose from tbh. Farm and Pet place has Dr John's Gold dog food.... Could I use that?


----------



## RobbHughes (Mar 11, 2012)

Anyone know if I can use Dr John gold? can't get silver anywhere round here....


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

RobbHughes said:


> Anyone know if I can use Dr John gold? can't get silver anywhere round here....


Hi, Should be able to use Dr John hold however complete dog food or sow rolls is good enough, we use complete dog food along with scraps like meat and vegetables etc and ours do very well, no health issues, healthy litters and also easy available. Whilst using dog food for their main diet, i notice the rats we produce appear to be 10times better quality that comes from most suppliers so god knows what they use or what they do..

Anyhow, in answer to your question, complete dog food or sow rolls :2thumb:

Feel free to take a look over our quick guide to breeding rats www.redhotroyals.co.uk/rats its pretty straight forward and just gets over the main points to sucessfully breed healthy rats : victory:

One thing i didnt mention is you need to clean them


----------



## RobbHughes (Mar 11, 2012)

eightball said:


> Hi, Should be able to use Dr John hold however complete dog food or sow rolls is good enough, we use complete dog food along with scraps like meat and vegetables etc and ours do very well, no health issues, healthy litters and also easy available. Whilst using dog food for their main diet, i notice the rats we produce appear to be 10times better quality that comes from most suppliers so god knows what they use or what they do..
> 
> Anyhow, in answer to your question, complete dog food or sow rolls :2thumb:
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to reply! so what you'e saying is that any cheap complete dog food will work? what brand do you use? I'm sure I read somewhere that too much protein can be bad for rats?


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

I use cheap dog food from pound stretcher £7 for a 12.5 kg bag and all my rats do fine on that


----------



## RobbHughes (Mar 11, 2012)

ayrton said:


> I use cheap dog food from pound stretcher £7 for a 12.5 kg bag and all my rats do fine on that


Are you using a rack with 1/2" mesh? I'm looking for a kibble size that is okay to just be sprinkled on top


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

RobbHughes said:


> Are you using a rack with 1/2" mesh? I'm looking for a kibble size that is okay to just be sprinkled on top


I just feed them every day in little bowls :lol2: but it would work fine with 1/2" mesh :2thumb:


----------



## RobbHughes (Mar 11, 2012)

There is a poundstretcher 8miles from my house so I'm gonna have a look next time im passing. Eightball do still use tesco brand dog food?


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi Rob, 
Some dog food is not suitable, for example pedigree dog food (i think it is) as it is simply high in protein, Ive compared nutritional values in actual rat food and tesco/asda brand dog food and it isnt far out to be quite honest with you.

I think its safe to say atleast 90% of large rat breeders dont provide exact values as to actual rat food.

I have read somewhere that breeding females need around 16% protein during pregnancy and when providing for young, asda dog food is 14% i think, so with female being in and out of breeding then i feel 14% is suffice (aka asda brand etc)

Too much protein will lead to health issues like them being overweight etc It also causes them to itch, sometimes to the extent of cutting themselves

A lot of rat lovers will probably disagree with what ive said but personally for us, our rats appear very healthy, seem happy and produce good litters which to me is all that matters 

Gary


----------



## RobbHughes (Mar 11, 2012)

eightball said:


> Hi Rob,
> Some dog food is not suitable, for example pedigree dog food (i think it is) as it is simply high in protein, Ive compared nutritional values in actual rat food and tesco/asda brand dog food and it isnt far out to be quite honest with you.
> 
> I think its safe to say atleast 90% of large rat breeders dont provide exact values as to actual rat food.
> ...


Thanks for the reply :2thumb:

Any chance you could provide me with a link to the one you are using? tried looking on the Tesco website and all I can find are small bags :/


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

RobbHughes said:


> Thanks for the reply :2thumb:
> 
> Any chance you could provide me with a link to the one you are using? tried looking on the Tesco website and all I can find are small bags :/


Just pop in store haha you cant be that far from an asda or tesco?
Its approx 50p per kilo for either : victory:


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

Is this the stuff 8ball
Cookies Detecting!

PS sorry if the link do sent work I haven't posted one before


----------



## RobbHughes (Mar 11, 2012)

eightball said:


> Just pop in store haha you cant be that far from an asda or tesco?
> Its approx 50p per kilo for either : victory:


Haha, there is one right next to my work....the only tesco branded dog food I've seen comes in small bags (~2.5kg?) 
Are they the ones you buy?



ayrton said:


> Is this the stuff 8ball
> Cookies Detecting!
> 
> PS sorry if the link do sent work I haven't posted one before


The link doesn't work for me :/ thanks for trying to help though :notworthy:


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

Sorry I thought it did as it works on my tablet:lol2: and i think the own brand ones only come in 2.5


----------



## RobbHughes (Mar 11, 2012)

ayrton said:


> Sorry I thought it did as it works on my tablet:lol2: and i think the own brand ones only come in 2.5


Cheers anyway mate, tried looking at both asda and tesco, both contain >20% protein.

Might just go for this one and see how I get on. Hopefully it wont make my rats scratch :/

Country Valu Dog Complete Working Dog Food with Chicken 15kg | Pets at Home

Its £9.49 for 15kg, so with my 20% discount it will be £7.60 which works out at 51p per kilo : victory:


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

RobbHughes said:


> Cheers anyway mate, tried looking at both asda and tesco, both contain >20% protein.
> 
> Might just go for this one and see how I get on. Hopefully it wont make my rats scratch :/
> 
> ...


They should be fine just keep an eye on them: victory:


----------



## RobbHughes (Mar 11, 2012)

ayrton said:


> They should be fine just keep an eye on them: victory:


Thanks for the help mate, will let you know if I run into any trouble :2thumb:


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

RobbHughes said:


> Thanks for the help mate, will let you know if I run into any trouble :2thumb:


Yes do :lol2: I will have a look at what I get next time I go to pound stretcher as I put mine in a bin and throw the bag :lol2:


----------



## RobbHughes (Mar 11, 2012)

ayrton said:


> Yes do :lol2: I will have a look at what I get next time I go to pound stretcher as I put mine in a bin and throw the bag :lol2:


Wouldn't happen to be this brand would it?.....

Working Dog Complete Food - Webbox


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

RobbHughes said:


> Wouldn't happen to be this brand would it?.....
> 
> Working Dog Complete Food - Webbox


No the bag is green and white :lol2:


----------



## RobbHughes (Mar 11, 2012)

Well my google-fu has failed me this time... Drop me a PM next time you get some, would love to know what other people are using


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

RobbHughes said:


> Well my google-fu has failed me this time... Drop me a PM next time you get some, would love to know what other people are using


OK will do:2thumb:


----------

